# Sleeping exposed



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

I get home from work about 5:30-6am. Usually I relax a little bit and then go upstairs and grab Idris, cuddling with her or letting her explore the many wonders of the blanket we have piled on the couch. :lol:

I usually try to get her back into her cage by about 7:30a, and her light comes on at 8am. When I first put her back in, I check on her food and give her fresh water, but lately I've been seeing that after I've left her alone, she tends to fall asleep right next to her food dish, like this:









(The poop was cleaned up the next morning...  )

A little bit after her light comes on, she'll wake up, climb through the pipe to her bedroom area, and fall asleep in her snuggle bag, which is usually where she is when I wake up.

Any ideas why she does this? Is she just quirky? Does she not consider it really "bedtime" until the light comes on, even if she's so sleepy she's nodding off between bites of kibble?

And for the record when she is awake and hanging out with me, she's a little explorer. Moving around, investigating and finding new places to nap, then waking up and exploring some more. She's only 10 weeks old, so I don't think the sleeping is out of place.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

She'll sleep a ton as she's still a baby. They're experts. If she's active, eating, drinking, and doesn't seem to be doing anything really abnormal for her personality so far, it sounds like she's just developed a little quirk. Grab a quick bite to eat, then a power nap before heading off to bed. It's like stretching before going for a run. 

My little guy will crawl into his igloo before the lights come on but he'll never attempt to actually sleep until there is light. Could be she's doing the same thing in a slightly different way.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix does this too. Sometimes I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and he's sleeping by his food or under his wheel. I'm not entirely sure why he does it, but I think it might be because he wants to take a quick nap, but he's too hot from running around to go back into his warm igloo. Or maybe he's just really strange :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

My Thaddeus does something similar every night. I put him into his cage around 10PM and he'll eat and then go to sleep in front of his wheel inside his cuddle cup. He wheels off and on all night (I'm nocturnal too, haha) and in between he sleeps either on the floor of his cage or inside his cup. Then when the sun comes up he sleeps inside his igloo.

I think he just likes to explore his options.


----------

